# New video from Champion



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I was glad to see it on their website, at least it gives some insight into the production and quality control. 
Champion Petfoods | Home


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Boy, one of 2 parties needs to be really ashamed...

its one or the other...

1. there are many out here who have inferred that Champion isn't much different than any other company and the fresh caught fish and free range chicken are nothing more than marketing gimmicks. 

2. Champion for outright lying to us all. 


I honestly don't know who is right. I will say this though...if Champion isn't being honest about human grade meats, free range chicken, fresh caught fish...and it is indeed just the leftover junk ....they are putting together a very nice scam. 

Honestly, I am leaning towards believing that Champion actually does it RIGHT.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Boy, one of 2 parties needs to be really ashamed...
> 
> its one or the other...
> 
> ...


there are two points for your consideration.

one.
i'm glad to see a company using fresh ingredients.

two.
would YOU eat that slurry in the factory?

processing. processing. processing.

anything they have done right is for naught once the protein source is slurried and then heated and extruded and dried into kibble.

free range....we hear that and we are like pavlov's dogs.....we salivate and sit back, content in the knowledge that our dogs are now being fed nutritionless free range food.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

that slurry looks like something that comes out of a meat grinder when I make turkey patties. So yeah, I'd eat it. 

Anyways, I think they are doing a good job as far using fresh, hormone/antibiotic/free range meats and incorporating low temp cooking into the process. Yes, its still a kibble (not everyone can or wants to feed raw), but they are making it as close to its natural state as possible for those who want to feed kibble. My dog does extremely well on acana and its something that I'll keep in my rotation, I dont mind paying little extra considering that its supporting local farmers and fishermen and the animals arent pumped full of chemicals.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey, I love this company and I advocate this to all my non Champion feeding friends, I still feed Acana to dogs I bring in before switching to raw or until they are adopted out.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Re,

My main point is this...

there is a contingency of folks out on this forum who have tried to make it clear that "Champion is like any of the other companies and any attempts to say they are different is purely a smokescreen. 

Now, I know your thoughts on processing and the very nature of the extensive processing that goes into Dog Food is never going to agree with you...and I respect your stance on this.

My post was directed at those who say that the Chicken and Fish in Diamond plants and the chicken and Fish in Champion plants is not a damn bit different. 

I'm only saying that SOMEONE...either Champion or those who take the above position are flat out mistaken or at worst spreading untruths. 


Champion makes it VERY clear that their ingredients are NOWHERE NEAR the stuff that goes into other Dog foods.


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

magicre said:


> two.
> would YOU eat that slurry in the factory?


Do ya eat Hot Dogs? 

YouTube - ‪How It's Made - Hot Dogs‬‎


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

Merlin,

I don't want to speak for her....
but I can assure you...Mag(Re) does not eat any Hot Dogs. :smile:


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

Well wasnt really pointed at anyone, was just mainly a thing that the same products ya see on that are the same that a person would eat, actually some of them ingredients are better then what i buy for myself


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

no problem....it was just funny to see it responded to her.... :wink:


you couldn't pick a more wrong person to ask if they eat HOT DOGS:wink:


Re, feel free to correct me if I'm wrong on this one :wink:


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> no problem....it was just funny to see it responded to her.... :wink:
> 
> 
> you couldn't pick a more wrong person to ask if they eat HOT DOGS:wink:
> ...


How can it be a wrong person to ask?  the answer usually always is 1 syllable  (in theory)


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

merlin371 said:


> How can it be a wrong person to ask?  the answer usually always is 1 syllable  (in theory)



One aspect of the discussion I find spot on, Merlin is this....and its funny as hell. For many of us(me included)...our Dogs eat better than us by a longshot. 

Heck, we sit and debate whether the heat is hurting some of the nutrients in our Dogs food. MEANWHILE, I am throwing down garbage that NEVER HAD ANY NUTRIENTS IN THE FIRST PLACE :wink::biggrin:

Hey, at least my Dogs are getting SOME nutrients. :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> Re,
> 
> My main point is this...
> 
> ...


i don't disagree with the ingredients....not most of them anyway....and, by the way, there's another recall from diamond 

what i disagree with and always have and always will is the processing....

low and slow is what you do to bbq....not dog food.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

merlin371 said:


> Do ya eat Hot Dogs?
> 
> YouTube - ‪How It's Made - Hot Dogs‬‎


when i was naive and ignorant, yep. i surely did and they were always kosher hot dogs...because they are made according to the laws of kashruth....which is the way of kosher.

now?

there isn't a chance in hell that i eat hotdogs, nor do i eat processed foods...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

merlin371 said:


> Well wasnt really pointed at anyone, was just mainly a thing that the same products ya see on that are the same that a person would eat, actually some of them ingredients are better then what i buy for myself


agreed. so the question begs to be asked...why do YOU eat such crap?


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

magicre said:


> agreed. so the question begs to be asked...why do YOU eat such crap?


Cause it taste good 



> Heck, we sit and debate whether the heat is hurting some of the nutrients in our Dogs food


Does it make the food bad? cause the food is outside in a box, the sun hits it in the morning, prob worth bringing it in I guess ^^


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

merlin371 said:


> Cause it taste good


i admire your honesty.

did you know that the upcoming generations have less of a statistical chance, an actuarial chance of living longer than their parents?

it is the first time this has happened...and is directly related to the food we eat...but, as long as it tastes good....


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

magicre said:


> i admire your honesty.
> 
> did you know that the upcoming generations have less of a statistical chance, an actuarial chance of living longer than their parents?
> 
> it is the first time this has happened...and is directly related to the food we eat...but, as long as it tastes good....


Well that's if ya eat it everyday which i don't, I never go to fast foods either, not only by choice, but mainly because there isn't any in my town  

and that statistic is relevant in the US tho not me


----------



## frenchies (Jul 24, 2010)

*hotdogs*

that's the key isn't it???? We don't eat junk everyday twice a day 7 days a week. The odd pizza, hotdog, hamburg wouldn't kill us.... would it???


----------



## frenchies (Jul 24, 2010)

*hotdogs*

besides, its human grade garbage


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frenchies said:


> besides, its human grade garbage


human grade garbage once in a while? absolutely....

dogs eat human grade garbage every day, sometimes twice a day.

and those are the, ahem, lucky ones.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

frenchies said:


> besides, its human grade garbage


LOL....... I'll remember that one when I'm having my sauerkraut dog for lunch! :biggrin:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

frenchies said:


> that's the key isn't it???? We don't eat junk everyday twice a day 7 days a week. The odd pizza, hotdog, hamburg wouldn't kill us.... would it???


no. of course not.

but dogs eat junk daily. and yes, it is killing them. and if it's not killing them because they happen to have an iron constitution that survives in spite of us....

surely, their teeth hurt....their bodies hurt and their stomachs....hurt.

we all know what it's like to ingest something over the top....and junky...

it's great while we're doing it but not so much a few hours later.

vets are making a fortune over what we feed our dogs. doctors are raking it in over what we eat. diabetes has more than doubled in adult populations...

and, we are not alone....it's not just the good ole us of a.....it's spreading.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

yep. our VETS are much to blame. 

My VET looked me in the eye the other day and told me with authority..."I NOW only recommend 2 Foods...Iams and Science Diet!" 

Unbelievable. Science Diet has to be the worst food in terms of price to awfulness.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> yep. our VETS are much to blame.
> 
> My VET looked me in the eye the other day and told me with authority..."I NOW only recommend 2 Foods...Iams and Science Diet!"
> 
> Unbelievable. Science Diet has to be the worst food in terms of price to awfulness.


i'm not speaking of the food they recommend...i don't know that they make as much money selling that stuff as we think they do....

even if they do...if they really really believe this to be true, then we're doomed.

the ingredients ....explains the yearly dentals, the bad breath, the stomach issues, the so called allergies....

i'd be afraid to add up what my dogs have cost me in vet bills....and it's the same with human doctors...they'll give you prilosec before addressing the underlying cause...

they'll prescribe alli to obese people but know nothing about what to say to someone who is metabolically compromised....alli? really?


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

i find it funny people think of champion as such a small independent nice, friendly,family owned company that cares more about ethics then money......
u guys do realize champion is a HUGE company right??? they sell foodto like every country.....
canada,uk,us,austrailia(used to)

maybe if they were more concerned with keeping things small they wouldnt have killed many pets in aussie


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

magicre said:


> i'm not speaking of the food they recommend...i don't know that they make as much money selling that stuff as we think they do....
> 
> even if they do...if they really really believe this to be true, then we're doomed.
> 
> ...



Re,

Oh, you're spot on...I NEVER see anyone buying the crap he sells in his office. I'm not even sure why these companies try this channel for sales. I SUPPOSE some of their issue specific foods make sense because the vets can pawn those off on people with problems. 

Firsthand experience...in 2006, I had a gallbladder attack...actually Thanksgiving Night. WITHOUT a second of hesitation, Dr. tells me weeks later(I was feeling fine and this was the only Gall stone of my life)..."its gotta come out"...so I let them take my Gallbladder out. 

I now feel like crap and can't eat many foods. Admittedly, most of the foods I can't eat now I probably shouldn't be eating anyway(like higher fat stuff)...but I wanted to make the point that their FIRST reaction to ONE Gallbladder attack over 35 years of life was to "get that sucker out." Not sure I would have obliged looking back on it.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Oct 28, 2009)

i honestly believe and feel that any bigger company no matter what, will lie, cheat, steal and cut corners all for the sake of profit.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> maybe if they were more concerned with keeping things small they wouldnt have killed many pets in aussie


Very few companies go into business to stay small. Thats just not the way it works. Most companies started small then grow. Thats the American way. It's the best way. When a company does good, it grows. Remember McDonalds started w/ one store. Microsoft was started in a Garage. KFC was one store. Ask any CEO if he would like his company to be twice as big. I think the greatest majority would answer in the afirmative.

There are people here who have no concept of business and how it works. They seem to think if the company just exists and doesn't do anything to upset anyone, all will be ok. Not only will it not be ok, it won't be in business very long.


----------



## merlin371 (Jul 26, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> maybe if they were more concerned with keeping things small they wouldnt have killed many pets in aussie


They didnt kill the pets, the germaphobic import laws of australia did, because they have to irradiate all the food that is either raw or barely cooked, and that did a wrong reaction in the food.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> Very few companies go into business to stay small. Thats just not the way it works. Most companies started small then grow. Thats the American way. It's the best way. When a company does good, it grows. Remember McDonalds started w/ one store. Microsoft was started in a Garage. KFC was one store. Ask any CEO if he would like his company to be twice as big. I think the greatest majority would answer in the afirmative.
> 
> There are people here who have no concept of business and how it works. They seem to think if the company just exists and doesn't do anything to upset anyone, all will be ok. Not only will it not be ok, it won't be in business very long.


Raw, most of us UNDERSTAND very well how it works. 

I've been doing alot of thinking lately...and I do believe we've probably exaggerated some of this stuff. 

FACTUALLY, if we go back 20 years, Dog Food as a whole is 10x better than it has ever been. yeah, we banter back and forth about Brewers Yeast and trace levels of Ethoxyquin...

but seriously, COMPARE this w/ the ONLY option being Dog Chow at your local KMart. 

Yeah, its better now and as much as I am torn in saying it...we probably DO have better Foods for our pets because of the Free Market. I think what bothers SOME is that we've seen some of the solid smaller companies gobbled up by the big guys and the perceived degredation of quality. HOWEVER, I think even that is a bit distorted because Iams and Eukanuba really were NEVER any good to begin w/...and yes, I looked up their ingredient lists from years ago and they were litterred w/ corn and fillers from day one. 

I'm just babbling now. Suppose I just wanted to talk.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> i find it funny people think of champion as such a small independent nice, friendly,family owned company that cares more about ethics then money......
> u guys do realize champion is a HUGE company right??? they sell foodto like every country.....
> canada,uk,us,austrailia(used to)
> 
> maybe if they were more concerned with keeping things small they wouldnt have killed many pets in aussie





ruckusluvr said:


> i honestly believe and feel that any bigger company no matter what, will lie, cheat, steal and cut corners all for the sake of profit.


yeah,its like pringles..once u get a taste u cant stop wanting some more


RawFedDogs said:


> Very few companies go into business to stay small. Thats just not the way it works. Most companies started small then grow. Thats the American way. It's the best way. When a company does good, it grows. Remember McDonalds started w/ one store. Microsoft was started in a Garage. KFC was one store. Ask any CEO if he would like his company to be twice as big. I think the greatest majority would answer in the afirmative.
> 
> There are people here who have no concept of business and how it works. They seem to think if the company just exists and doesn't do anything to upset anyone, all will be ok. Not only will it not be ok, it won't be in business very long.


well i agree they are a business,but everyone talks about champion like they are super small family owned, and dont care for money. they sell to the whole world. they are prob not much smaller than proctor and gamble. they just dont market much.


merlin371 said:


> They didnt kill the pets, the germaphobic import laws of australia did, because they have to irradiate all the food that is either raw or barely cooked, and that did a wrong reaction in the food.


ahhh...where do i start.
austrailia has a law that states that all incoming food must be irradiated. champion was advised of this law when they signed the contracts or w/e they had to do to get their foods into austrailia. austrailia gave them an aultomadum. sell your food in austrailia,and allow us to irradiate it....or choose to not sell to our residents..and the food wont be irradiated.

champion chose to sell to Australia so they could make a some extra cash,despite knowing that the food was poisoned. i have some strong suspicions on champion products. salty dog says his doggs are all greasy on it


----------

